# Hi. I am new to this forum



## jgmagicfingers (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum. Thanks to Andy Leviss for pointing the way in. (BTW Andy-your weblog is cool!) I am an IATSE member and primarily do sound. I own my own gear in addition to doing union work. Most of the time when I have a day off, you will find me lurking somewhere on stagecraft or pro audio websites.

-Marc Schwartz
IATSE Local 558
Daytona Beach, FL


----------



## Peter (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey! Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

yes, Andy's weblog is really cool! I am glad you managed to find controlbooth.com! What kinda shows do you do mostly, theator stuff? I hope you enjoy looking arrond this site, and moreover, post your thoughts and ask questions too! We all hope to learn alot from you, just as you may learn from us!

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## jgmagicfingers (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Peter. Thanks for the friendly greeting. To answer your question, yes, I do theatricals, but also, concerts, industrials, trade shows, whatever, if it pays, then I am game. Having my own gear is helpful. I enjoy the opportunity it gives me to be the boss, instead of just " a hand". Glad to have this found this site. You'll see me around.

Marc Schwartz
IATSE Local 558
Daytona Beach, Fl


----------



## Peter (Apr 5, 2005)

"if it pays, then I am game" hahaha that sounds about right! (however I do draw the line with some stuff....) Welcome once again!

PS: The other part of the welcome wagon should be arround sometime soon to give you a welcome too!


----------



## avkid (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome(again). Have a great time here and also be sure to check out prosoundmixer.com and my(upstart) Delphi sound forum, the Audio Room.

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
AKA Phil


----------

